
Could new Israeli research allow humans to choose their children's sex? - Vaslo
https://www.jpost.com/HEALTH-SCIENCE/Could-new-Israeli-research-allow-humans-to-choose-their-childrens-sex-594249
======
danschumann
Would dairy people make heffers only?

